# how to get the most out of your roll



## BoB772420 (Jul 24, 2010)

ive took beans about 6 times now but ive only actually rolled hard about 3 times ive tried the vicks and it was great lol but what are some other things i can do while im rolling to make me roll harder/better? my birthday is in a couple days so im gonna get sum beans n have a party. is drinking liquor safe while rollin? also ive heard mixd reviews about smoking weed while your rolling ive heard some people say that it intensifys it alot and some people say you can keep smoking and smoking and you dont feel shit. what do you think? would you suggest smoking on the come up,while your rolling,or the come down? also how can i prevent the "crash" feeling when im coming down? any other rolling tricks or tips would greatly be apreciated im trying to have the most fun as possible because after this im gonna chill out a little with all the partying a little so i want it to be worth it


----------



## BoB772420 (Jul 24, 2010)

oh yea one more thing,im gonna be taking 2 beans im trying to roll as hard as possible so how should i take them? and should i take both of them at the same time or take 1 then wait till im coming up then take the other?


----------



## rucca (Jul 24, 2010)

the best way to roll hard is to get good pills. theres so many beat pills that i would say the reason you only rolled hard half the time is that you only got good pills half the time. pillreports.com has some decent info on whats going around usually.


----------



## BoB772420 (Jul 24, 2010)

yea there were alot of shitty pills going around here before but i personally know the person im getting them from now and ive seen people on the ones he got and i can tell there good pills also i always check pillreports now


----------



## BoB772420 (Jul 24, 2010)

rucca said:


> the best way to roll hard is to get good pills. theres so many beat pills that i would say the reason you only rolled hard half the time is that you only got good pills half the time. pillreports.com has some decent info on whats going around usually.


your pictures crazy thats the kinda stuff i wanna see when im rollin lol


----------



## gogrow (Jul 24, 2010)

there's not really anything to enhance a roll, except more mdma  I refuse to buy pressed pills these days as they're mostly shit now; but as goofy as it sounds, if you want to roll your ass off, (pun intended), plug your two tabs and hold on, cause it will be like eating 4


----------



## dam612 (Jul 24, 2010)

I feel like drinking water and staying active increases the roll. Water will further break down your product and staying active will inc your heart rate= inc circulation= better absorption into the body (y do u think people who roll love to dance the night away). As per smking weed i say the more the better. Something about inhaling ganj smk when your rolling its amazing, you can take the biggest hit of your life and it will seem like nothing. Weed bring the roll on for me and intensifys it, but ive seen ppl bug out from getting paranoid when mixing. Never drink on them as they dehydrate you enough as it is and it kills the roll for everyone i know. Honestly the best way to take them is to put them in your bum, but i doubt thats something u want to do,i havent. (by pass that liver and go straight into your blood stream). I usually bite them in half when i take them to speed up the breakdown and usually take 2 at the beginning or 1 then wait 30min take other pending on the bombs. Only gone as far as 3 at a time. Cop some pure molly if your looking for a nice clean roll but i nice bomb is just as good in my book. As per the down i dont get it anymore, kinda just have to realize that it is a chemical compound and after its ran its course my body breaks it down in to byproducts and eventually the roll just stops. A good set of soothing tunes is a good way to get to sleep (hardest part for me). White ladies, blue smileys, red stars, green transformers are just a few of my favs. Its always a safe bet to get a testing kit if you really get into it. Dont abuse it tho as it will begin shutting down and killing your brain cells and neurons causing the "holes your brain" (named for how your brain looks under a cat scan, holes or dark areas are where brian functions have been damaged and shut down)


----------



## dam612 (Jul 24, 2010)

something about water is the shit on E, jump in a pool or run through the school sprinklers


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Jul 24, 2010)

Some things that have worked for me.

Weed, Some medicine thing i bought at the store that was a tablet and had Citrus in it. Anything with citrus = better roll.

theres nothing you can do about the crash except get better ills or smoke some weed and fall asleep


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Jul 24, 2010)

gogrow said:


> there's not really anything to enhance a roll, except more mdma  I refuse to buy pressed pills these days as they're mostly shit now; but as goofy as it sounds, if you want to roll your ass off, (pun intended), plug your two tabs and hold on, cause it will be like eating 4


Yeah, taking it as a suppository will inject it straight into your blood stream. It bypasses the stupid liver which filters out some of the MDMA before it gets to your dome.


----------



## mconn333 (Jul 24, 2010)

stick the beans up the poop shoot drink 1/2 gal of oj. then smoke the fattest gar u ever seen to the face, now start on water and activity


----------



## BoB772420 (Jul 24, 2010)

i heard taking vitamin c before you roll helps. if it does how much do i take and when do i take it?


----------



## Dubious06 (Jul 24, 2010)

Ultimately it's going to depend on what the beans are composed of. Most of the shit mixed with the MDMA is garbage. I prefer speed or heroin based rolls. 

A few days before you roll start taking 5-HTP-- you can find it at most stores that sell vitamins. 5-HTP is designed to help with serotonin re-uptake in the cerebral coretex. Serotonin is the chemical that regulates you mood or happiness-- among many other things like sleep and appetite. When you roll your body will be able to more effectively absorb the the serotonin being released by the MDMA-- this make your roll more intense. Vitamin C, is a huge myth, and will lessen your the length of your roll. It will actually help your body to cycle through it faster-- that's the short answer anyway. Hope this helps, cheers.

While I could never bring myself to do it, sticking them up your ass is going to be the best way to absorb the beans. You'll absorb almost all of it over a much longer period of time-- 10+ hours usually. No stomach acid to break it down.


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 24, 2010)

Ive probably popped over 100 pills in my short 20 year life lol. There have been alot of Bullshit pills out thats why i stopped. Yesterday i finally picked up a few and was rolling hard last night. But honestly i gotta say these are the things that will always work

Vitamin C (OJ,Apple Juice Etc) Thats why people drink so much Orange juice when they pop because of the high amount of Vitamin C not sure if it holds water or not 
Also WEED is the best thing Smoke a blunt when your popping and one when you start to feel it and pop another pill if you have it right then and you will be on Cloud 40000000000000000000owowoww

Ps I popped a Blue Playboy and a Red Alien last night those 2 together will have you ON ONE


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Jul 24, 2010)

Honestly I find being in a good situation with a lot of other people who are doing it is the best. When your with a group of like 10-15 others and your all rolling, it causes this like group shift where everybody feels better. At least in my experience ha. Just make sure you don't get the one guy who does too much and ruins it.


----------



## tranquility (Jul 25, 2010)

if you drink it with anything with high acidity will increase your roll...not sure by how much but it works for me. when you drink like... orange juice it raises the acidity in your stomache and absorbs faster and better...i would say activity is good too


----------



## dam612 (Jul 25, 2010)

HAhaha at all those vit-c myths... Vit-c is a water soluble nutrient, after your body realizes it has 100% (about 8oz of oj) it gets excreted in your pee, no need for half a gallon lol. If anything the myth should have to do with the way the acidic oj mixes with the pill in your stomach but i doubt thats more acidic then the gastric juice. Vit-c being antioxidant in nature will bind to free radicals and foreign compounds and change the bonds and chemistry of the original cmpd so they can be excreted from the body, dubious ill agree with you on vit c decreasing the roll...myth busted i think.


----------



## sven deisel (Jul 25, 2010)

u want to roll harder hop in the hottub and most rolls out there r only ok at best and almost never mdma


----------



## neohippy (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh my bullshit in this thread...

MDMA absorbs better in an alkaline environment than acidic environment (OJ does not help that), try taking a couple tums an hour before you pop em. The OJ is so popular because vitamin C is an antioxidant and helps you feel less worn once you come down, for that there is a post-roll vitamin c supplement(EmergenC). Dubious is on point with 5-HTP. I like to take 1 in the morning and night the day before i roll, and 1 after i come down. It helps to build some serotonin, and then replace what you've lost after the fun's over.

I love to smoke weed when im rolling, but i generally like to smoke weed all day, every day. So for me theres no huge perceivable change, but i have noticed that if i dont smoke that day and wait till the rolls almost over, it brings back some of my effects  

It may not make you roll harder, but it makes the experience a hundred times better at some kind of live music or an event.

What always worked for me when i wanted to roll harder was taking a bigger dose, buts thats just my $.02


----------



## newgrower21 (Jul 25, 2010)

if the pills are shit take 4 or 5 in 1 hit thats what i do the ur roll good


----------



## BoB772420 (Jul 25, 2010)

what do you guys think about drinking while rolling? good idea or bad idea?


----------



## rucca (Jul 25, 2010)

its ok just don't get super drunk - i usually find i never finish beers... there are "floaters" everywhere


----------



## morfin56 (Jul 25, 2010)

i haven't tried alcohol with, but then again i don't like taking alcohol with anything. i think it ruins the highs. but that is my opinoin and you probably think differently.


----------



## budoo52 (Jul 25, 2010)

i normally cant stop drinkin while rolling usually go through a litre bottel of vodka to myself as i find the more i drink the easier i can sleep the cum down off the next day after a few joints i find my self out cold and wake up fresh as a daisy no hang over no cum down but thats jus me diffrnt courses for differnt horses and all that


----------



## BoB772420 (Jul 26, 2010)

well im probably gonna be drinking liquor the same night i roll do you think it would be ok if i got a little buzz goin right before i take the beans then stop drinking while im rollin then start drinking again while im comin down?


----------



## neohippy (Jul 26, 2010)

Carbonation kills me, but it gives me iron-stomach for liquor. Definitely will make your roll end a lot quicker though. I try to save it for when the end of the night is within 2 hours or so if im going to at all


----------



## BoB772420 (Jul 26, 2010)

so what are some things that will be fun to do while rolling? and what are some things that will blow me up while im rollin?


----------



## ANC (Jul 27, 2010)

Nothing worse tyhan a cuddly drunk.


----------



## BoB772420 (Jul 27, 2010)

ANC said:


> Nothing worse tyhan a cuddly drunk.


lol yea i think im jus gonna smoke n roll 1 night then get drunk some other time


----------



## BoB772420 (Jul 28, 2010)

i got 1 more question im gonna be getting 3 beans (there the paul frank monkeys) there pretty good i roll real good off 2 but i wanna try 3 i was thinking about taking 2 first then when im peaking if i want to roll harder ill take the other one but one of my friends that does beans alot said that if you take 1 after your rolling you wont really roll much harder he said that i should take all of them within a hour let me know what you guys think? also have any of you guys tried the paul frank monkeys? what do you think about them?


----------



## rucca (Jul 28, 2010)

BoB772420 said:


> i got 1 more question im gonna be getting 3 beans (there the paul frank monkeys) there pretty good i roll real good off 2 but i wanna try 3 i was thinking about taking 2 first then when im peaking if i want to roll harder ill take the other one but one of my friends that does beans alot said that if you take 1 after your rolling you wont really roll much harder he said that i should take all of them within a hour let me know what you guys think? also have any of you guys tried the paul frank monkeys? what do you think about them?


Haven't tried or heard of them around here - I usually spread out pills Just cuz it gives me something to know I will be doing later if you catch my drift? I dunno... The more you take at once, the harder it will be, but taking 1 later seems like it gives you a longer more steady roll.


----------



## gogrow (Jul 28, 2010)

BoB772420 said:


> i got 1 more question im gonna be getting 3 beans (there the paul frank monkeys) there pretty good i roll real good off 2 but i wanna try 3 i was thinking about taking 2 first then when im peaking if i want to roll harder ill take the other one but one of my friends that does beans alot said that if you take 1 after your rolling you wont really roll much harder he said that i should take all of them within a hour let me know what you guys think? also have any of you guys tried the paul frank monkeys? what do you think about them?


I'm with your buddy on this one.... if you've had em before and two was tolerable, and you wanna go further this time, then yes, eat all three right out the gate.... but I'm a firm believer in only needing to eat one, POSSIBLY two; which is why I dont buy rolls anymore


----------



## BoB772420 (Jul 28, 2010)

so before i roll is there anything i should to do so i know im gonna roll hard? like i know not eating for a while before you roll works is there anything else? sorry for all the questions lol im just trying to have the roll of my life cause im not gonna be rolling anymore after this


----------



## rucca (Jul 28, 2010)

just have fun, if you focus on making it the best roll of your life, it might not live up to your expectations


----------



## gogrow (Jul 28, 2010)

BoB772420 said:


> so before i roll is there anything i should to do so i know im gonna roll hard? like i know not eating for a while before you roll works is there anything else? sorry for all the questions lol im just trying to have the roll of my life cause im not gonna be rolling anymore after this


 just make sure to eat enough drugs to have a great roll.... other than that, there's not much else one can do.


----------



## BoB772420 (Jul 28, 2010)

alright thanks alot ill let you know how it goes


----------



## LSJ (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah. I just took a molly and smoked some weed. Have a high tolerance, but, feelin good. Whenever I plan to roll, I usually make sure to be in a happy mood, eat right for a few days, take my vitamins, get lots of sleep. Can't say any of those have made one roll much better than the other, but it definitely helps you keep goin, and, hey, its healthy! aha


----------



## BoB772420 (Jul 29, 2010)

if i smoke a blunt while im waiting to feel them would it effect the come up at all? and if it would how? i plan on smoking a blunt while im waiting to peak smoke 1 after ive peaked and 1 after i come down


----------



## ANC (Jul 29, 2010)

lol, joint is like farting against the wind. Don;t be surprised if you need to throw up when the wave hits you.
Bloody awesome stuff it is.


----------



## BoB772420 (Jul 29, 2010)

ANC said:


> lol, joint is like farting against the wind. Don;t be surprised if you need to throw up when the wave hits you.
> Bloody awesome stuff it is.


 so your saying smoking blunts while rolling might make me throw up? would it intensify my roll at all? how would you guys explain how smoking weed while rolling makes you feel


----------



## rucca (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't really notice weed when I'm on drugs - I do it just out of habit basically


----------



## hom36rown (Jul 29, 2010)

Girls, electronic music, glowsticks, Vicks. Drinking alcohol on ecstasy is stupid.


----------



## CatnipDreams (Jul 30, 2010)

It's all about set and setting. You'll roll face if you are in the right environment with the right people. Having good pills is important too, obviously.

A tried-and-true dosing routine: Eat one, wait an hour, eat another. Two-three hours later, if you want to keep rolling for another 4+ hours, eat 1/2 to 1 more. You can also just double-drop to begin with, which will make you roll harder at first, but it won't last. Do it on an empty stomach.



Dubious06 said:


> A few days before you roll start taking 5-HTP-- you can find it at most stores that sell vitamins. 5-HTP is designed to help with serotonin re-uptake in the cerebral coretex. Serotonin....


This is important: Do not take 5-HTP right before you plan on rolling/while rolling. Taking 5-HTP with MDMA puts you at risk for serotonin syndrome, a painful, shitty way to ruin your night. There is a lot of debate as to the effectiveness of 5-HTP, but if you want to try it, take the recommended dosage a week before you roll. To help with the comedown, take another dose the day afterward. 5-HTP is a precursor to serotonin, so it's believed to help ensure you have enough brain serotonin available to have a good roll, and to replenish serotonin levels after you've diminished them.

Taking 5-HTP for a long period of time, e.g. for more than two weeks, is typically not recommended either. A cheaper (and better imo) route is to eat foods high in tryptophan, a natural precursor to serotonin, such as chicken, beans, and just about anything with protein.

But besides all that shit, just remember to surround yourself with good people. Good music and interesting things to look at (stage lights, disco ball, anything shiny/with LEDs), and soft, fuzzy things will help too.


----------



## BoB772420 (Jul 30, 2010)

CatnipDreams said:


> It's all about set and setting. You'll roll face if you are in the right environment with the right people. Having good pills is important too, obviously.
> 
> A tried-and-true dosing routine: Eat one, wait an hour, eat another. Two-three hours later, if you want to keep rolling for another 4+ hours, eat 1/2 to 1 more. You can also just double-drop to begin with, which will make you roll harder at first, but it won't last. Do it on an empty stomach.
> 
> ...


alright thanks


----------



## Muppets On Drugs (Aug 2, 2010)

well tommorrow before school will be my first time ever taking a bean, so if i die its gonna suck. I have taken adderall maybe 10 times and took 4 20mg caps this morning and i've been pretty geeked up. People tell me its alot like that. well wish me luck folks, im too young to die


----------



## Muppets On Drugs (Aug 2, 2010)

ps- i coulda taken the bean way earlier, but i was still geeked and didn't want my heart to explode


----------



## a dog named chico (Aug 3, 2010)

my buddy used to make himself puke to raise his body temp to roll harder...needless to say i saw that once and we stoped hanging out..


----------



## Muppets On Drugs (Aug 3, 2010)

got higher off 80 mgs of adderol yesterday, shittty bean, first and last time done with


----------



## Luger187 (Aug 5, 2010)

Muppets On Drugs said:


> got higher off 80 mgs of adderol yesterday, shittty bean, first and last time done with


u probably just got a bad pill. also u only took one


----------



## meanbeans (Aug 5, 2010)

i think you should just take it and chill out. who cares how hard your rollin


----------



## BoB772420 (Aug 5, 2010)

meanbeans said:


> i think you should just take it and chill out. who cares how hard your rollin


i do lol y would i take the pill if im not trying to roll??


----------

